# Dolby Digital over HDMI on HR10-250??



## compgenius3 (Jan 22, 2005)

I'm really sorry if this is somewhere else but I can't seem to find a thread that addresses this issue. My question is whether the HR10-250 can output Dolby Digital 5.1 over the HDMI cable? I'm looking to upgrade my surround sound receiver and need to know how many optical audio inputs i need. If someone knows for sure either way, yes or no, could you please let me know?? Thanks a ton!!


----------



## GadgetJunkies (Sep 8, 2002)

I would think so but I would like to know for cetain as well. I am looking to upgrade my Onkyo receiver as well.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

I don't think so, unless the newer AV receivers have HDMI connections. Even if it did, you'd have to split out the digital audio for your receiver,
Just rely on using either coax or optical digital connection.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

My JVC digital AVR has HDMI inputs, and it processes those inputs for 5.1 DD from my HR-10s.

ATSC broadcasts contain AC-3 audio as one of the packetized streams in the signal. If there is 5.1 encoding available, there are flags set to downmix in the decoder as 5.1. But if the decoder is not capable of decoding to 5.1, it defaults to 2.0 downmixing, which is what most ATSC tuners built in to displays are capable of without external DD equipment such as a AVR. I'm not sure, but I think DVB signals from DBS would be handled similarly.

What that means is that the normal signal that is processed as 5.1 in capable decoding equipment is actually the same exact signal that virtually all non-5.1 equipment (2.0 equipment) gets its audio content from, except it defaults to a 2.0 downmix. A particular receiver may not be set up to process 5.1 from the HDMI cable (and may instead require an optical connection or a one-time routing preference for a particular setup), but the HDMI spec certainly includes it, and the signal typically sent over HDMI includes 5.1 audio if available.

IOW, I think that is the default method of handling all audio over HDMI, whether it is DD 5.1, or 2.0, which would mean that HDMI (spec 1.1) should pass DD 5.1 by default. If not the only method for handling audio in HDMI, it is certainly the primary method.


----------



## compgenius3 (Jan 22, 2005)

Thanks for your answer, that pretty much cleared things up for me, I just wanted to make sure that the HR10-250 did in fact output audio via HDMI as well as the optical connection. It seems that it does. Anyway, I'll know for sure in a few weeks when I set up my new receiver!


----------



## jhimmel (Dec 27, 2002)

compgenius3 said:


> Thanks for your answer, that pretty much cleared things up for me, I just wanted to make sure that the HR10-250 did in fact output audio via HDMI as well as the optical connection. It seems that it does. Anyway, I'll know for sure in a few weeks when I set up my new receiver!


Of course it does. Many of us are using HDMI switching receivers. Mine is a Pioneer Elite VSX-84TXSi and has no trouble with DD audio over HDMI.

I disagree with JimSpence. The whole point of HDMI AV receivers is that you DON'T have to run separate audio cables. Everything plugs into my receiver via a single HDMI cable for each component. The receiver grabs the audio and handles the video switching. Then a single HDMI (or DVI) cable goes to the display. Cleaned up my wiring tremendously.

Now, with HD set top boxes for Sat and Cable, Bluray HD video, HD-DVD, Playstation3, and HDMI computer video cards, HDMI switching receivers are the way to go. (in my opinion)

Jim H.


----------



## kcmurphy88 (Jul 5, 2003)

Apparently, early HR10-250s could not output DD 5.1 over HDMI. Newer ones clearly do. Not sure if this was something added in software (3.1.5e -> 3.1.5f) or if it involves revisions to the HDMI riser card.

I do notice that some folks persist in saying that the HR10-250 cannot do 5.1 over HDMI, but they are WRONG.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Two of my three HR10-250's are from May 2004. All my HDTiVos pass 5.1 over HDMI.


----------



## jhimmel (Dec 27, 2002)

kcmurphy88 said:


> Apparently, early HR10-250s could not output DD 5.1 over HDMI. Newer ones clearly do. Not sure if this was something added in software (3.1.5e -> 3.1.5f) or if it involves revisions to the HDMI riser card.
> 
> I do notice that some folks persist in saying that the HR10-250 cannot do 5.1 over HDMI, but they are WRONG.


kcmurphy88,

I believe most of the problems with some people not being able to pass DD5.1 was with certain AV receivers. I'm pretty sure I remember early HDMI switching Denon receivers having trouble grabbing the DD audio from an HR10-250. Anyway, people who tried different AV receivers with the same HR10-250 got varied results.

I am not aware of a list of those that are verified to work and those that are verified -not- to work. I only know that the Pioneer receivers seem to get along with the HR10-250 just fine, and I *think* I remember seeing posts from Onkyo and Sony users that were working fine - but don't quote me (anyone making a purchase, PLEASE don't rely on my memory).

Jim H.


----------



## boltjames (Dec 21, 2002)

Not only does it work via HDMI, but it causes Sony users problems.

Sony's XBR LCD series does not have a built in DD decoder, so my HR10 needs to be switched to 'standard stereo' in order for the panel's speakers to play back the audio. If it's in the DD mode, I get a warning from my Sony panel that says "unsupported audio device".

BJ


----------



## jhimmel (Dec 27, 2002)

boltjames said:


> Not only does it work via HDMI, but it causes Sony users problems.
> 
> Sony's XBR LCD series does not have a built in DD decoder, so my HR10 needs to be switched to 'standard stereo' in order for the panel's speakers to play back the audio. If it's in the DD mode, I get a warning from my Sony panel that says "unsupported audio device".
> 
> BJ


I am not aware of any displays that decode DD. People who run HDMI directly to the display will not get sound from the display speakers if the recording is in DD. You will either have to route the HDMI through a receiver, or add an optical cable to a receiver in order to get sound. This is not just a Sony problem.


----------



## FalafeLover (Sep 15, 2006)

I have HDMI going to my Sony 50A2000 and optical to my receiver. I thought that if I turn off Dolby Digital output it would turn it off on the optical output as well? Ideally I want DD on optical and PCM (or no audio) on HDMI.

On a different note, I connected my HR10 to my TV via component and HDMI, set the color settings identical and compared the picture. I couldn't tell the difference. I went with component - no audio nag message on screen, and the switch between 1080i and 480p is MUCH faster.



jhimmel said:


> I am not aware of any displays that decode DD. People who run HDMI directly to the display will not get sound from the display speakers if the recording is in DD. You will either have to route the HDMI through a receiver, or add an optical cable to a receiver in order to get sound. This is not just a Sony problem.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

FalafeLover said:



> I have HDMI going to my Sony 50A2000 and optical to my receiver. I thought that if I turn off Dolby Digital output it would turn it off on the optical output as well? Ideally I want DD on optical and PCM (or no audio) on HDMI.


Yes, if you turn of DD, it turns off DD on both HDMI and optical. So just leave it on -- that shouldn't be a problem. You won't hear audio through your TV speakers but it will work fine through your receiver.


----------



## boltjames (Dec 21, 2002)

jhimmel said:


> I am not aware of any displays that decode DD. People who run HDMI directly to the display will not get sound from the display speakers if the recording is in DD. You will either have to route the HDMI through a receiver, or add an optical cable to a receiver in order to get sound. This is not just a Sony problem.


Agreed, but it shouldn't be anyone's problem.

I use HDMI to the TV for the best picture, and run an optical cable to the receiver for 5.1 audio. Sounds good, right?

Problem is that when dad's at work, my kids aren't old enough to boot up the receiver; they just want to watch TV.

So dad has two poor choices:

1. Disable DD on the HR10 and make it 'normal stereo' for the kids and permanently give up DD on the receiver.

2. Toggle through sub sub sub menus to find the DD on/off on the HR 10 twice a day. Turn it on at 7pm when I'm home, turn it off at 11pm when I'm off to bed.

BJ


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

Option 3: get a Harmony remote, so the kids can push the "TV" button and everything powers up and switches to the right thing.


----------



## boltjames (Dec 21, 2002)

cheer said:


> Option 3: get a Harmony remote, so the kids can push the "TV" button and everything powers up and switches to the right thing.


Powers up is one thing. Jumping from DVD to Satellite to Cable to XBOX360 is a potential nightmare, even for a Harmony.

BJ


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

> Powers up is one thing. Jumping from DVD to Satellite to Cable to XBOX360 is a potential nightmare, even for a Harmony.


That's what macros are for. I've got a Home Theater Master MX-700 and I have a macro programmed for each device to select the proper inputs on the TV, HDMI switcher, and preamp/processor with a single button press. I've also got a Harmony 880 but I just haven't found the time to program it yet. I suspect it can be programmed for macros as well.

I have a Gefen 4X1 HDMI switcher with digital audio switching. Unfortunately, the output is via DVI connection so it doesn't process the audio switching using the HDMI inputs but rather has a separate digital audio input (both optical and coaxial) for each device as well as a separate output. Since I send the video to the TV and the digital audio to a B&K Reference 30 preamp/processor it makes no difference to me that the audio isn't carried through the HDMI connection, at least not for the output.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

boltjames said:


> Powers up is one thing. Jumping from DVD to Satellite to Cable to XBOX360 is a potential nightmare, even for a Harmony.
> 
> BJ


No it's not. Mine jumps from DVD to HR10-250 to VCR to SD-DVR80 (disconnected) to Xbox to Laserdisc without a problem.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

mr.unnatural said:


> That's what macros are for. I've got a Home Theater Master MX-700 and I have a macro programmed for each device to select the proper inputs on the TV, HDMI switcher, and preamp/processor with a single button press. I've also got a Harmony 880 but I just haven't found the time to program it yet. I suspect it can be programmed for macros as well.


Harmonys don't use macros in the traditional sense. Harmony remotes are activity-based. You use their website and tell it what components you have, and how they need to be set for a particular activity (like "Watch DVD") and it does the rest.

It's not as flexible as a Pronto, but I didn't get it for me. I got it for my wife. She pushes "watch TV" and it powers up the plasma, sets it to the HDMI input, powers up the receiver, sets it to the Video 2 input, powers up the Toslink switch, sets it to the 2nd input, and sets all the controls necessary for working the Tivo. Volume automatically works the receiver.

The best part...if something doesn't work right? If the video input misses because the beam gets blocked or something? Well...there's a HELP button on the remote. My wife can push it, and it tries to fix all the inputs automatically. If that doesn't fix the problem, it asks a series of Yes/No questions and uses the responses to try and fix things.

This thing has saved my marriage.


----------



## eengert (Feb 11, 2005)

cheer said:


> Harmonys don't use macros in the traditional sense. Harmony remotes are activity-based. You use their website and tell it what components you have, and how they need to be set for a particular activity (like "Watch DVD") and it does the rest.
> 
> It's not as flexible as a Pronto, but I didn't get it for me. I got it for my wife. She pushes "watch TV" and it powers up the plasma, sets it to the HDMI input, powers up the receiver, sets it to the Video 2 input, powers up the Toslink switch, sets it to the 2nd input, and sets all the controls necessary for working the Tivo. Volume automatically works the receiver.
> 
> ...


Agreed. The cheapest Harmony's are under $100 and are very useful (I consider it a necessity for my family). You put in the setup time once front and from then on it's simple one-button clicks to navigate your components. A great alternative to juggling remotes and manually pressing 10 buttons each time you want to change activities.


----------



## jwl2170 (Dec 22, 2006)

jhimmel said:


> I am not aware of any displays that decode DD. People who run HDMI directly to the display will not get sound from the display speakers if the recording is in DD. You will either have to route the HDMI through a receiver, or add an optical cable to a receiver in order to get sound. This is not just a Sony problem.


I think the bigger problem is the error message itself and this *is* specific to the Sony (at least the xbr2). This error message comes up over and over. Even if you turn off the Sony's speakers and route the dolby digital directly to your receiver, the HR10 keeps sending dolby digital over the HDMI and the Sony keeps reporting an "Unsupported audio signal" error (with a largish message box on the screen that hangs around for 10-15 seconds) everytime you switch to a 5.1 channel. If you channel surf, this gets really annoying.

I spoke with Sony and they sounded very optimistic that they could fix the constant displaying of the error message so I am reasonably encouraged. Like many / most monitors, it can't decode DD, but I dont' need it to. I just want either the HR10 to stop sending dolby digital over the HDMI (w/o disabling dolby over the digital optical), or I need the Sony to allow me to disable its warning message.


----------



## jhimmel (Dec 27, 2002)

I see..
Thanks for clarifying.

Jim H.


----------

